# resprayed roof missed under windscreen trim



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi had my roof repainted which was all fine.Had a new windscreen fitted and when they fitted the new trim now there is a white line showing where they havent painted under the previoustrim,iam not paying again am i in my right to ask for it to be repainted

Thanks Al


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Worth a shot I guess, but they should have pulled the trim back to paint under.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

thats what i thought they should have done ,its a good finish but no excuse really i think


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

costs nothing to ask 
and yes they should've pulled the trim back
how much did it cost you to get it painted ?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

roof was 200 as i know a guy who works there,the finish is spot on but easter week they were snowed under iam not making excuses for them,i have just spoke to the owner they will redo the roof again next week no charge result


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

excellent , that's what you call good customer service 
200 for respraying the roof aint that bad a price either


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Obviously removing and refitting trims would have taken extra time and would have added to the cost and should therefore have been mentioned as an 'added' expense when costing the job.

Did either you or the painter ever mention removing the trims or screens ??????

If not I suspect the painter will argue that he did what he said he would do and painted the roof (or at least as much of it as could be seen at the time).
I would also strongly suspect he could further argue that his job was fine until new 'ill-fitting' trims were fitted.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> roof was 200 as i know a guy who works there,the finish is spot on but easter week they were snowed under iam not making excuses for them,i have just spoke to the owner they will redo the roof again next week no charge result


Good result, mate, check things over again when you collect


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Great result:thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

the excuse for not removing the trim was the trim had a lot of silicone on it and wouldnt come off easy bs in my opinion but respray again i cant moan


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Some screen rubbers/trims what have you are a royal pain in the **** and some just dont go back on as good as they should! Some are a doddle too i did a roof repaint 2 weeks back on a suzuki swift and the rail trims were easy to remove so i did but the screen seals had to be pulled back with 3m lifting tape !


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

totally agree above,i just cant live with a whiteline across a freshly painted roof,just looks shabby


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

If i were priming up to those seals then they would have to come off or at least pulled up and back so there was no line and so i could get colour upto and past what i was painting !


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Was the roof in for a colour change ?


What was the reason for the roof paint if not ?


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Lifting tape is the answer most of the time. But I do keep some old thin rope in my box to stuff down and that also works. Just got to make sure to take it out whilst it's just finishing the bake cycle so the rubber can go back down.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I have some electric cable too that is strong but not too thick to do the same thing


----------

